# I cant edit my posts



## wsgroves (Jul 24, 2013)

When I hover mouse above the modify button it turns to a text icon. When I click it, nothing happens.
I am using firefox 22.0

Scott


----------



## Menace (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you have access to Chrome or IE? Might be worth trying a different browser.


----------

